# Guest test



## JLB (Apr 14, 2007)

This post is intended to answer the question as to what all is involved in the relabeling.

It appears I have managed to acheive premature Guestdom.  Yet, I was still able to Log in with my JLB handle, and the password associated with it.

Yes, on all my existing posts I appear to have been relabeled, from TUG Member to guest.  My signature and other ID information, like post count, appear to be intact.  I will know more when I view this post.

I, and maybe others, might want to know if this is what we can expect for not acting on the request to update our status.

FWIW, I feel about the same.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 14, 2007)

the only thing you lose by NOT changing your BBS verification code is access to the member only forums here on the TUGBBS.

ie..sightings distressed etc.

You also lose the ability to post attachments...and have an avatar (as those are member only as well).

The only other thing you will lose is the ability to post free ads in the new test classified ad section (can still view..just not post).

Your access to the ratings/reviews and other member only areas of TUG are not impacted nor will ever be impacted by the BBS...or the change to the verification code.

The code exists to allow paying TUG members to be identified on the BBS and grant them access to certain member only goodies here on the BBS itself...nothing more.


----------



## JLB (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks.

I still feel about the same as I did before the change.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 14, 2007)

no worries...please do not hesitate to ask if you have any other questions. =)


----------

